

Please rate my idea; a thesis idea but can be a startup - ahmeths

I am building a web based system that indexes operations research topics both algorithms and problems. It also indexes short info about topics, articles and books on the topics, real world practices, software packages and tutorials around the web. Do you think can I transform this thesis idea in to a startup? Can you give me some advices to improve this system?<p>There is no live system yet because i am still developing it with magnificent Play Framework...
======
pedalpete
'indexes operations research topics both algorithms and problems.'

I have no idea what that means. Is it a highly technical and niche market?

If you can make it simpler to understand what problem you are solving, you may
get better feedback.

Is it an 'index of research topics which aggregates information surrounding
those topics'? That's the most i can figure out from what you've said.

~~~
ahmeths
It lists algorithms and problems according to their classes such as linear
programming or heuristics. When you choose an alogirthms the system gives you
a basic explanation of the algorithm. Also it lists articles , books on this
topic. You may also want to see which real world practices use this algorithm,
which software packages include this algorithm and lastly what is the
tutorials on this algorithm.

------
matrixownsyou
Deploy it on the web and let it decide

~~~
ahmeths
You are right but I want to get a conceptual evaluation for now.

